# Lexus / Bentley Breeding



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

OK, we are going to try this breeding again. 
Lexus started on the 15th. I'm going to try an AI again with Bentley. If he isn't up to the task ( Prostate ) I'm going to use his son Jaffo Zeus von Kiokee. Because of Zeus' dam side he would possibly be a better match but I really want a Bentley pup to keep. Zeus has a lot of Bentley in him. He's hard headed, HARD firm grips and eager to please. Zeus isn't titled but does have great working abilities. He's trained in PP and very protective. Even with all these great things it's not the same to me. I want one out of Bentley.

Kadi's post about dual sires. I'm not sure I understand DNA. My question is this. With the use of both Bentley and Zeus, is their DNAs the same? If so how would I know which pup would belong to which sire?

Lexus didn't trial as well as I had hoped at the APPDA trial. maybe her coming in heat had something to do with it. She did very well in the obedience portion. She scored 199 out of 200. Very pleased with that. Her protection scores not so good. She would pop of the bite, not as committed. She still scored an over all of 92%, but she could have been better. Could her coming in heat be a reason for her poping off the bite? I tend to think so but do females do this sometime. She is my first female and anyother time she does well.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Jerry, their DNA will be different even if they were brothers from the same litter but they are father son right? Different set of dogs on moms side. You will easily be able to DNA test pups and tell who fathered whom. Many people do this with an older stud dog, trying to get one more litter but using a backup just incase, so the breeding isn't empty.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

With them being father/son, there may be some question when looking at the DNA as far as who sired. Generally you should be able to tell, but it would depend on the markers for Bentley, Lexus and Jaffo. 

If you look at the table I posted at http://www.dantero.com/qr.php you will see two pups (Flash/Seven) only had two markers that were unique enough to indicate parentage. And the possible sires, Mac and Havok are basically unrelated. If you did a dual sired litter from father/son I wouldn't be surprised if 80-90% of the pups you could tell who the sire was, but there were 1 or 2 that it wasn't clear on. Just because they only test 13 markers. 

If you ran DNA profiles on both Bentley, Jaffo and Lexus prior to the breeding, you would have a better idea of whether you will have unique markers for sure.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Well Bentley is steril. It won't be happening, but I do have his son.
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/539815.html


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

geez, jerry, that "bites" (ha ha). seriously though, at least you have his son, and you said yourself it may be a better breeding--call don turnipseed, start linebreeding tightly, i'd love to see what could happen w/GSD if one followed don's breeding system.

can't really argue w/success can ya??

ps i don't mean to sound like a smart-a$$, jerry--i really do wish you could've had another Bentley litter (i personally would've tried to buy a baby). don't take offense at above--it wasn't meant as such. 

sometimes (a LOT) my alligator mouth overloads my canary a$$ ...


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I didn't even take it like that, it didn't cross my mind. Don't worry. 

Yes I do want a Bentley son and have done all I know how to do. If anyone has any ideas please let me know. 

Lexus only stayed in for 12 days, I know that's not right. I took her to the Bentley son and she'd have no part of him. Another breeder told me that I may have to catch her early in her cycle. Is this something common? She was flagging and flirting on her 5th day. Backing up to him, the works.


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> I didn't even take it like that, it didn't cross my mind. Don't worry.
> 
> Yes I do want a Bentley son and have done all I know how to do. If anyone has any ideas please let me know.
> 
> Lexus only stayed in for 12 days, I know that's not right. I took her to the Bentley son and she'd have no part of him. Another breeder told me that I may have to catch her early in her cycle. Is this something common? She was flagging and flirting on her 5th day. Backing up to him, the works.


Is Bentleys son as good looking as his old man? I kid you not I have a bitch who is picky. Will let one male breed her no problem and has gone after other who tried.


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

Jerry, sorry to hear that..think your best bet next time is to do progesterone on your bitch. It doesn't lie and you'll have a better idea of when she is really ready. Watch her though over the next few weeks..maybe she'll have a split heat..I had that happen once. I bred that female on the second heat and she took-8 or 9 pups.


----------



## Patrick Cheatham (Apr 10, 2006)

Jerry for my dog that window is short as well. If she's not breed between days 8 and 10 I can forget it. To early and she sits anytime later and she tries to run and fight. I'm sending you a PM on a question by thw way.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I got it Patrick, thanks


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Some girls ovulate early, some do it late. And others just keep themselves so clean that you don't realize they are even in heat until they have been in heat for awhile. She may just be one of those that are harder to get a "handle" on their heat cycle. Has she been bred before?

And females can DEFINITELY pick one male over another. With my dual sired litter I had to restrain Flip every time Mac bred her, a hour later she'd happily stand for Havok, all I did is glance outside once in awhile to make sure they were OK. But she wanted no part of Mac, she didn't fight as hard after he bred her a few times, but she never did stand willingly for him, or even really flirt with him.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

She has not been bred before. I let her run with Bentley and watched her and him very close. I had been giving her a wipe for seveal days so I know exactly when she started. She would flirt and flag on the 5th day and so I kept them away from each other until her tenth day. I took them for an AI on the 10th day and had Bentley checked and found he had no sperm. I took her straight to Zeus,the Bentley son, and she would have no part of him. I thought she may not be ready yet. I took her again on her 12th day and this time I thought she wanted him dead. There was no more spoting at this time.I brought her back home and let her run with Bentley and he was ready but again she wanted no part of him either. Females--go figure. I quess I should have taken her to Zeus on the 5th day but I was thinking that was TOO early.


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

jerry, that is terrible. i'm so sorry about bentley. 

i haven't met his son... but i still say ichilles is always there too....


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Im just waiting for him to see the light Amber.


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Jerry~
Call me... ~Justin


----------

